# Winter storage



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

Thought i posted this but can;t find it, sorry if i'm duplicating:
There is no winter stroage facility within hours of my place, & the 2 car garage is already in use. Thinking bout buying one of those temporary shelters, kind of a tough tent material.
Other than sealing up the enclosure, covering the 06 with a good car cover.
-Put plastic floor down, jack her up, remove wheels & bag the discs or would baggin the discs, cause a condensation problem?
-dump in fuel stablizer
- Interior - moth balls or other rodent deterrent.
Oil/rad levels, any other underhood stuff i should do?
Drain the rad or just a strong anti-freeze mix is better?
Buddy says leave the wheels on, jack her up with wheels just touching wooden planks to pull mosture away from tires.(i'd rather pull the rims/tires)
Other than being damn cold, the enclosure will be totally sealed.
any other tips, suggestions?
Thanks for any tips, boys


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I fill the tank and cover her up. I don't use fuel additive as it's not needed if the tank is full and it's just over the winter. 
Use dryer sheets, they work just as good and smell alot better.
Don't drain the anti-freeze, the water pump seals could dry up.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm with Ruk, leave the anti-freeze in. Your standard 50/50 mix is the best. I always use a fuel stabilizer. Whether it's needed or not, all I know is it starts fine when needed. I like to only leave at the most 1/2 tank of fuel. I like to add a fresh 1/2 tank in the spring to mix with the old. Leaving a half tank all winter, you would run the risk of condensation, hence, the fuel stabilizer. I just dump in a can of Seafoam. I personally like to run it multuiple times in the winter, once a month is all that is needed, for about 15 - 20 minutes to get the motor at running temp for awhile. I then back out of the garage to lube up the rear end, tranny. Basically, puts a fresh coat of oil on the gears. Wheel bearings turn and get regreased. It works for me at least. You also get a big smile on your face once a month when you crank her up!

I've heard of guys bagging the whole car. They would fill the bag with air. Bubble Goat. Supposed to work good. You may want to pull your battery if it doesn't screw up your computers. Hate to have it freeze on ya.....

ps. It's way to early to be talking winterizing, even in Ontario!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I pump the tires to 50+ PSI, fill the tank half up right before parking it (I want a winter blend), connect a battery tender, then let it sit.

I was using fuel stabilizer and running it every two weeks in previous years, and every year my high flow CATs were shot. I complained to SLP and they said I should not idle it or add anything to the fuel. I took their advice and all is good.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks & i know, I hate even thinkin about winter & not being able to drive her. Speaking of bagging her, My buddy bought one for his 34, like a huge garbage bag, fill with air & seal the end, like tupperware! but, it created a perfect environment for critters & somehow they moved in & litteraly ate his interior, possums!
Starting her up once a month is probably a good idea too, what about pullin the wheels, bagging the discs, any thoughts?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I like to take the tires off and leave it on jack stands to let the suspension hang free. I also wipe the rotors with Wd to prevent rust.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would not spray a lubricant onto the rotors, as long as there is not water spraying on them, they won't rust just over the winter in a sealed shed. I leave the wheels on too and start it every other month or so.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/winter-storing-goat-28561/

was your old thread.

I'm a fan of leaving the wheels on. Unloading the suspension for a long period of time to me seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Here is a thought for you. If you do store it, covered / uncovered. Put it in the shadiest plot of land you can. This will avoid the freezing and thawing of water, and the expanding and contracting of metal due to sunlight...


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*cover up*

She will be covered & in a portable garage, leaving the wheels on with 1 x 6's under the tires to wick water away from tires, i never thought about leavin the battery in & starting her up, once/month, good idea i think. I was told, letting suspension hang is not a good idea.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

roy said:


> I was told, letting suspension hang is not a good idea.


What was their reasoning? I always heard the opposite cause it's easier on the springs, shocks, bushings, tires, etc to not have weight on them.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

06gtoin216 said:


> What was their reasoning? I always heard the opposite cause it's easier on the springs, shocks, bushings, tires, etc to not have weight on them.


The reasoning I got was that suspension systems are designed to be loaded, and that unloading the suspension places the components in a state that isn't ideal for them and they may become damaged due to hot and cold cycles you get over a typical winter.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmmm... Interesting. That's like saying they don't have a shelf life when new. They're not loaded then. I don't know if i'll buy into that theory.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes but on a shelf parts don't go through the heat/weather cycles that they do when they are outside.

I'm with the start it up and roll it back and forth once a month school of thought. The worst thing you can do to a vehicle is keep it still.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

All this work when all you gotta do is roll the car out of the garage, turn it on and let it run for a 1/2 hour to get up to operating temps... and maybe even a quick spin arround the block once a month. I used to do this with my motorcycle.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

darthvictor said:


> Yes but on a shelf parts don't go through the heat/weather cycles that they do when they are outside.
> 
> I'm with the start it up and roll it back and forth once a month school of thought. The worst thing you can do to a vehicle is keep it still.


And they are typically boxed and bagged (if they are bushings). Which keeps them "fresh."


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> All this work when all you gotta do is roll the car out of the garage, turn it on and let it run for a 1/2 hour to get up to operating temps... and maybe even a quick spin arround the block once a month. I used to do this with my motorcycle.


The amount of salt they use on our roads prohibits driving until after a heavy rain in the spring.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Rukee said:


> The amount of salt they use on our roads prohibits driving until after a heavy rain in the spring.


Girly-man! :cheers


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 27, 2010)

Rukee said:


> The amount of salt they use on our roads prohibits driving until after a heavy rain in the spring.


I even wait until the road crews have most of the sand/salted sand they use all winter cleaned up in the spring or my birthday, whichever comes first.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Oil change*

There seems to be a difference of opinion about nearly every issue in this discussion thread. The major question I have is whether the oil should be changed before the winter or in the spring when I start driving the car again. (I'm with Rukee - driving here in NJ is out of the question from the first snow until a heavy rain after the last snow in the spring). 

I changed the oil in the spring and I've put only about 400 miles on the car since then. Is it necessary to change the oil at all?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

roy said:


> any other tips, suggestions?


IMO... snowbird down to somewhere hot and enjoy yer goat year round 
or ya could keep it in cold storage like I did last year.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^damn, that would make me want to cry.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*hibernating Goat*

I did change the oil before i put the 06 away last week, none to soon, got home today to 3' of snow! The angle of the roof is such that the snow does run off, i was worried about build up/snowload on these temporary garages.
I think an oil change is mandantory, once the good weather comes back, i plan on starting her up every couple of weeks , bring the mill up to temperature but you know this won;t burn off all the condensation, impurities & i think this stuff will build up over the winter with ,what about 10--12 start ups over the next months.
For the cost, i'll be draining the oil/filter before she goes back to terrorizing BMW's & the like. I should find some kind of detterent to throw under the hood, i back onto green belt & there;s all kinds of little creatures looking for a safe home, maybe just a rodent killer of some kind
And, Thanks for all suggestions


----------



## wwhozhot (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok guys, gotta a good friend, a gm mech. he said the worst thing you can do to a car is not drive it.. so he said if your in a cold climate make shur your antifreeze is good, keep it full of high oct. fuel, and take it for a 20 30 mile drive at least evey month if you can. Oh and put it on a battery tender.I live in cal so snow isnt a problem for me but for you guy's on the east coast,midwest i would think you could drive it on a dry, cold,(no snow melt) sunny day, snow or not,just watch out for the puddles of melted snow and salt, maybe just get on a interstate or sumthing..oh and dont spray WD on the rotors..LOL brakes and oil dont work good together...good luck...And to the guy with 2 feet of snow on his gto... shame on you!!!! i bet u use to smash your hotwheels with a hammer when u were a kid...LMAO


----------



## serotonin (Mar 15, 2010)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> IMO... snowbird down to somewhere hot and enjoy yer goat year round
> or ya could keep it in cold storage like I did last year.


I don't think you could have been given a more opportune time to put that picture up.

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Man, even leaving it outside with a cover on it is hard on it. I learned that lesson with my old cars. I think its the constant moisture on the surface of the car and the water/ice evaporating underneath that rots them so quick.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

06gtoin216 said:


> ^^^damn, that would make me want to cry.


You cry much too easy, I'd cry if it were in my single car garage. 









I turned it into sharkfin goat.











wwhozhot said:


> I live in cal so snow isnt a problem..


LOL, no snow problems in Cali my azz! About 12 years ago I was working in Oakland for the months of Oct/Nov and decided to take a run one weekend to South Lake Tahoe via Rt 50. Figured it would be a nice ride thru the mountains to some adult type of entertainment at a NV stateline casino. Caltrans had set up a half dozen nazi style tire check points from White Hall to Twin Bridges and turned me around because I didn't have chains on my rental rustang. I believe the set of chains I was forced to buy are still in my old office. 



wwhozhot said:


> And to the guy with 2 feet of snow on his gto... shame on you!!!!


LOL... despite wintering in the elements, my GTO has taken home the plastic! 











wwhozhot said:


> i bet u use to smash your hotwheels with a hammer when u were a kid...LMAO


M-80's... and I'm talkin the late 60's potency, not the limpdic current charge available.



serotonin said:


> I don't think you could have been given a more opportune time to put that picture up.
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tis the season... Ho, Ho, Ho



Poncho Dan said:


> Man, even leaving it outside with a cover on it is hard on it. I learned that lesson with my old cars. I think its the constant moisture on the surface of the car and the water/ice evaporating underneath that rots them so quick.


If your stuck leaving it outside, for the most part :agree about not covering it. I used a very expensive custom fit car cover the 1st winter I owned the goat. I got tired of finding the cover blown off when the winds got above 30mph and started to preemptively remove it when high winds were forecasted. Despite the cover being a soft nylon type of tent material, I also found areas where the cover slightly distorted the clear coat due to rubbing from the wind. However, the cover is excellent at letting moisture evaporate thru and not trapping it between the paint and material. I've found it to be most useful thru the spring/summer seasons to keep pollen, bird crap and a random cat's paw prints off the paint.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*attack of the rodents!*

Went out to do my weekly start up, in the corner of my temp.garage little rodents had already started building a nest for the whole family! I can;t put any kind of rodent killer down, we have 2 cats. so i found something called Rodent Off, hope it keeps the little buggers away & i got moth balls but, boy they leave a bad odor, which worries me, Is the GTO gonna smell like an old ladies closet all summer!


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 27, 2010)

roy said:


> ! I can;t put any kind of rodent killer down, we have 2 cats.


Wouldn't the two cats serve as rodent killers? hehe


----------

